# (DIY) Replacing the Front Wheel Bearings on a '00 Maxima



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello ladies and gents,

I just finished up replacing the front wheel bearings on a customer's 2000 Maxima so I'm posting up the procedure whilst it's still fresh in my mind  

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Keep in mind that whenever the hub or bearing assembly is removed, the wheel bearing assembly must be replaced. Never reuse the old bearing assembly!


1) Remove the knuckle assembly from the vehicle.









**diagram courtesy of nissanpartszone.com**

2) Remove the hub with the inner race from the steering knuckle, using a shop press and a suitable tool.

3) Remove the bearing inner race from the hub, using a shop press and a suitable tool.

4) Remove the outer grease seal.

5) Remove the inner grease seal from the steering knuckle, using a prybar.

6) Remove the inner and outer snaprings from the steering knuckle, using snapring pliers.

7) Remove the sealed bearing assembly from the steering knuckle, using a shop press and a suitable tool.

8) Inspect the hub, steering knuckle and snaprings for cracks and/or wear; if necessary, replace the damaged part(s).

*--Installation--*

1) Install the inner snapring in the steering knuckle groove.

2) Install a new wheel bearing assembly into the steering knuckle, using a shop press and a suitable tool, until it seats, using a maximum pressure of 3 tons (2722 kg).









**Typical method of installing a wheel bearing**

3) Install the outer snapring. 

4) Pack the new grease seal lips with multi-purpose grease.

5) Install a new outer grease seal into the steering knuckle, using a shop press and a suitable tool.

6) Install the hub into the steering knuckle, using a shop press and a suitable tool, until it seats, using a maximum pressure of 5.5 tons (4990 kg); be careful not to damage the grease seal.









**Use a press to install the hub into the knuckle assembly**

7) To check the bearing operation, perform the following procedures:
a) Increase the press pressure to 3.5–5.0 tons (3175–4536 kg).
b) Spin the steering knuckle, several turns, in both directions.
c) Be sure the wheel bearings operate smoothly.

8) If the wheel bearings do not operate smoothly, replace the wheel bearing assembly.

9) Install the knuckle assembly.

10) Install the halfshaft into the hub. Torque the locknut to 174–231 ft. lbs. (235–314 Nm).

11) Install the wheel assembly and lower the vehicle.

12) Road test the vehicle and verify proper operation.


----------

